# Top Dublin restaurants - would you bring a baby?



## Ceist Beag (7 Aug 2007)

We're going to Dublin for a weekend in September and are bringing our 2 year old with us. I was hoping to treat my wife to a top notch restaurant but would these restaurants be suitable for a baby? i.e would they refuse a booking if you are bringing a baby or are these restaurants perfectly happy to cater for anyone willing to pay the bill? Would love to bring her to Patrick Guilbauds as we've often mentioned that we'd love to visit it just once!


----------



## ClubMan (7 Aug 2007)

Ceist Beag said:


> would they refuse a booking if you are bringing a baby


Would that not be illegal under equality legislation?


----------



## CCOVICH (7 Aug 2007)

No high chairs, no children's menu, no buggies etc. would certainly not encourage you to bring children even if they don't specifically forbid it.

If you are staying in a hotel, they may be able to organise a babysitting service.


----------



## car (7 Aug 2007)

always ring ahead beforehand.  with 2 under 3s we found that while most restaraunts will accomodate, theyre not all set up for kids or babies.  The busier restaraunts may only give you a table for 2 where the babyseat/babychair gets in the way of waiting staff or other patrons making the restaraunts just not suitable.    
Even simple things down to the type of glass you get can cause difficulty, e.g, we were out at the weekend in a new local eaterie and we were given long stemmed wine glasses instead of tall glasses which we asked for so the kids would find it easier to handle, was told that they had no tall glasses.  Despite  best efforts, sure enough, drink went over the table as our youngest grappled with the straw.    
We gave up early on in our family life bringing kids to the fancier places as we found the "cheap and cheerful" places a little easier to negotiate with kids in tow.


----------



## ClubMan (7 Aug 2007)

CCOVICH said:


> no buggies


Can they legitimately refuse you entry with a buggy?


----------



## runner (7 Aug 2007)

The more top notch i'd say , they less likely they would want a young child as part of the package. Lower down the order maybe they are less fussy. If they can fill the place without you, its unlikely. Its not the restuarants fault really, its their customers thats the problem. Personally I'd be unhappy to have any children near me when out with Mrs Runner for a dinner and chat!
Had a coffee earlier today and a couple of kids did my head in - im getting old...
Your best bet is hotel restuarants.


----------



## moondance (7 Aug 2007)

This is probably an awful thing to say and you'd know I don't have kids BUT if I was in a nice restaurant then I'd definitely be annoyed if there were kids crying or making a mess. 

When I was at uni I worked in a restaurant part time and we used to hate seeing people with kids coming purely because of the mess there would inevitably be to clear up afterwards!


----------



## CCOVICH (7 Aug 2007)

ClubMan said:


> Can they legitimately refuse you entry with a buggy?


 
I don't know-I didn't think that children were covered by equality or other legislation.

There was previous discussion on the issue, I can't find it now. 

As to whether or not I would bring a baby/young child to a top restaurant, the answer is no.


----------



## ClubMan (7 Aug 2007)

Ceist Beag said:


> We're going to Dublin for a weekend in September and are bringing our 2 year old with us. I was hoping to treat my wife to a top notch restaurant but would these restaurants be suitable for a baby? i.e would they refuse a booking if you are bringing a baby or are these restaurants perfectly happy to cater for anyone willing to pay the bill?


You mean the baby is paying - well why didn't you say!


----------



## Ceist Beag (7 Aug 2007)

nice one Clubman! I'm thinking myself it would be a bad idea to bring our little un along as it would devalue our experience of the meal as well as everyone around us but just interested to see what others think or have done in the past.


----------



## ClubMan (7 Aug 2007)

Personally I woundn't be inclined to bring our 2 year old to a top notch restaurant but having read how much it might annoy some other people I would consider changing my mind.


----------



## Purple (7 Aug 2007)

If I was paying over €200 a head (plus wine) in Patrick Guilbauds I would not like to see kids there. I have three of then and they don't come to good eateries with me (though I do bring Mrs Purple the odd time )


----------



## Dreamerb (7 Aug 2007)

I'm inclined to agree with many other posters that the top-flight restaurants aren't very likely to accept an evening booking that comes complete with infant. However, if the destination is the important bit, and your timetable allows it, maybe you could try going to Guilbauds for lunch instead? 
[sample menu here:  ]

Other diners are less likely to be out for a romantic meal, so the restaurant might have fewer qualms about accepting your booking. It might not be the full-on Guilbaud experience, but it could be a manageable compromise.


----------



## CCOVICH (7 Aug 2007)

ClubMan said:


> Can they legitimately refuse you entry with a buggy?



Previous discussion I was referring to earlier.


----------



## Thirsty (7 Aug 2007)

Much as I love small children (and I do!) - I don't see the point of paying for a top restuarant/dinner and spending the evening saying 'use your fork',  'drink your juice', 'well done you ate your vegetables!'

It is absolutely well worth bringing children out to a restaurant for dinner, but start at your local carvery for Sunday lunch - not the Michelin level!

Unless she's fast asleep (unlikely!) a 2 year old is pretty much going to be fed up by the time your starters arrive; best advice? - hire a baby sitter and enjoy your night out - check with the hotel if they have a baby sitting service or would grandparents be willing to have baby for the w/end?


----------



## TreeTiger (7 Aug 2007)

Two year olds are fantastic fun. Part of their charms lie in their increasing self of themselves, their confidence, their growing vocabulary, their unpredictability, and even occasionally their tantrums. I love two year olds.

But do I want to see their unpredictable charms in a place where I'm paying top prices for a truly special gastronomic experience?  Ehhh .... NO!


----------



## YouNeek (8 Aug 2007)

CCOVICH said:


> I don't know-I didn't think that children were covered by equality or other legislation.


 
I think you'll find that they are....

http://www.equality.ie/index.asp?locID=77&docID=-1#q2

*The family status ground: Pregnant, a parent of a person under 18 years or the resident primary carer or parent of a person with a disability;*

Here's a case with the findings of the Equality Authority in such an instance:


----------



## CCOVICH (8 Aug 2007)

Well there you go (I guess this is an example of the 'nanny' state in action  ), thanks for taking the time to dig that out.

Does it raise some interesting questions in the context of this thread?


----------



## ang1170 (8 Aug 2007)

Ceist Beag said:


> nice one Clubman! I'm thinking myself it would be a bad idea to bring our little un along as it would devalue our experience of the meal as well as everyone around us but just interested to see what others think or have done in the past.


 
I think you've hit the nail on the head with this, and answered your own question: it would probably devalue the experience.

Having had the pleasure of dining at Gilbaud's a few times in the past, I'd be amazed if they didn't do everything to make you feel as welcome as possible with a two year old (though the reaction from other diners might be quite interesting). There's quite a French ambiance to the place, and for anyone who's spent time in France or Italy will know that the idea of not bringing children to restaurants would be considered strange.

However, you've got to ask yourself honestly if you'd enjoy the experience. One of the pelasures of the experience is being able to relax and spend time, neither of which is really compatible with dining with a two year old.

We've brought our children out to restaurants at all ages, but I don't think I'd do so to a top-level place. 

It might be interesting to try, though!


----------



## muesli (8 Aug 2007)

It would be interesting to find out if people in France or other more 'child- friendly' countries generally bring their 2 year olds to Michelin grade restaurants. 

Personally, I don't think it's an appropriate place for a two year old but each to their own.


----------



## Nige (8 Aug 2007)

YouNeek said:


> I think you'll find that they are....
> 
> http://www.equality.ie/index.asp?locID=77&docID=-1#q2
> 
> ...


 
I believe that the legislation has since been amended to allow for the refusal of entry of adults with children to licensed premises. I think this includes licenced retaurants.


----------



## Erasure (8 Aug 2007)

I don't think that any restaurant at night time is an appropriate place for a 2 year old.  Apart from the fact that they should probably be tucked up safely in their leaba it is unfair to expect people who are out for a relaxing enjoyable night to have to listen to your 2 year old for the night. Lets face it - how many 2 year olds do you know who will just sit quietly in a high chair and eat their dinner ......??? Just my opinion.


----------



## slopes (8 Aug 2007)

just had to reply to this...


Firstly,why would anyone want to bring a two year old to a top resteraunt with an adult theme?!

It is time parents realised that the world does not revolve them!

They chose to have their children,as I did.However it is exteeemley selfish to inflict the trial ant tribulations of young children, on people who are paying and working hard for their rlaxing night in a top resteraunt...

I for one am furious when this happens..


There are resteraunts that cater for the family type situation,so I have no complaints there,,

However I just cant understant the parents who feel they and theie children are the center odf the universe,and show no regard for others requirments..these type restraunts are just no place for children simple as that..

Just because people express that they dont  like to have a screaming family next to them at the €100 per head restraunt,does not mean they dont like children of families.....however this is their time and spase..

RESPECT IT!


----------



## ClubMan (8 Aug 2007)

slopes said:


> Firstly,why would anyone want to bring a two year old to a top resteraunt with an adult theme?!


Eh? We're talking about the likes of _Patrick Gilbaud's_ here. Not _Peter Stringfellow's_!


----------



## slopes (8 Aug 2007)

I mean adult theme,in a sense of, evening time, couples,wine ,romance..

not as in P string!


----------



## slopes (8 Aug 2007)

Sammie110 said:


> I don't think that any restaurant at night time is an appropriate place for a 2 year old.  Apart from the fact that they should probably be tucked up safely in their leaba it is unfair to expect people who are out for a relaxing enjoyable night to have to listen to your 2 year old for the night. Lets face it - how many 2 year olds do you know who will just sit quietly in a high chair and eat their dinner ......??? Just my opinion.


I agree totally Sammie....

It is as inapropriate as me walking into the local play school and sitting down to drink a bottle of wine!!


----------



## Ceist Beag (8 Aug 2007)

Slopes I think you might be arguing with nobody in here so maybe ye need to relax on the rant a bit! Not one person (me included) has said it's a good idea - I just wanted to get the general opinion. BTW you're welcome on the nespresso topic!


----------



## pinkyBear (8 Aug 2007)

I would complain severley if I went into the likes of chapter one and there was a child running about.

Before the OP critises me - I am not child unfriendly, however when we go to a place like that and I pay €200 for Mr. bear, we do so to escape (and indulge) for a few hours.



> However I just cant understant the parents who feel they and theie children are the center odf the universe,and show no regard for others requirments..these type restraunts are just no place for children simple as that..


Slopes your first post was spot on - I am seconding you on your views


----------



## Slash (8 Aug 2007)

TreeTiger said:


> I love two year olds.



You do? Well, if you ring ahead, they can probably arrange to have one for you...........lightly sauteed in oil and butter, with farvar beans, and a nice Chianti!!


----------



## Purple (8 Aug 2007)

Dreamerb said:


> I'm inclined to agree with many other posters that the top-flight restaurants aren't very likely to accept an evening booking that comes complete with infant. However, if the destination is the important bit, and your timetable allows it, maybe you could try going to Guilbauds for lunch instead?
> [sample menu here:  ]
> 
> Other diners are less likely to be out for a romantic meal, so the restaurant might have fewer qualms about accepting your booking. It might not be the full-on Guilbaud experience, but it could be a manageable compromise.


It's still not a place for kids, even at lunch time, but it is very good value and you will tend to drink less wine at lunch time so that should half the bill.


----------



## sinbadsailor (8 Aug 2007)

moondance said:


> This is probably an awful thing to say and you'd know I don't have kids BUT if I was in a nice restaurant then I'd definitely be annoyed if there were kids crying or making a mess.
> 
> When I was at uni I worked in a restaurant part time and we used to hate seeing people with kids coming purely because of the mess there would inevitably be to clear up afterwards!



Surely thats what you were paid to do though.....there are some things that are just not tolerated here in Ireland..and I'm afraid this seems to be one of things....try breastfeeding your child in 'any' restaurant, nver mind the top notch...there is just no tolerance for children in eateries, from childless customers or staff....


----------



## sinbadsailor (8 Aug 2007)

Sammie110 said:


> I don't think that any restaurant at night time is an appropriate place for a 2 year old.  Apart from the fact that they should probably be tucked up safely in their leaba it is unfair to expect people who are out for a relaxing enjoyable night to have to listen to your 2 year old for the night. Lets face it - how many 2 year olds do you know who will just sit quietly in a high chair and eat their dinner ......??? Just my opinion.



How old is your child?


----------



## Purple (8 Aug 2007)

I agree with Sammie (I have three small kids).


----------



## sinbadsailor (8 Aug 2007)

slopes said:


> There are resteraunts that cater for the family type situation,so I have no complaints there



So it's OK to subject young ones to the fine cuisine in Micky D's and likes, as that is where they are catered for!

Everyone deserves to eat well, not just the snobby 'no kids for me' couples.


----------



## sinbadsailor (8 Aug 2007)

slopes said:


> I agree totally Sammie....
> 
> It is as inapropriate as me walking into the local play school and sitting down to drink a bottle of wine!!



Ridiculous comment!


----------



## Staples (8 Aug 2007)

Ceist Beag said:


> I was hoping to treat my wife to a top notch restaurant but would these restaurants be suitable for a baby?


 
The questuion is really irrelevant.  Dining out with a two-year is certainly "do-able" and possibly even entertaining but it is certainly incompatable with most people's understanding of a "treat".

If you want to really treat your wife, organise a reliable babysitter and get your money's worth in the reaturant.  As you've said, it's a once-off.


----------



## nelly (8 Aug 2007)

sinbadsailor said:


> So it's OK to subject young ones to the fine cuisine in Micky D's and likes, as that is where they are catered for!
> 
> Everyone deserves to eat well, not just the snobby 'no kids for me' couples.



 Quite right however nobody mentioned Micky D's at all. 
In Cork Wagamama's or Scoozi's for example cater for children (colouring pens etc) and is both parents and children eat well. however i would not expect or want to see (or hear) bored and overtired toddlers if i went out for an evening with adults to a top notch restaurant, so in answer to OP i would have to say no - its not ok to bring a 2 year old to this reataurant.


----------



## Olly64 (8 Aug 2007)

im a parent and get highly embarrassed when the kids kick off in public, i just cant imagine why anyone would even think of bringing them to a restaurant, its bad enough bringing them to a supermarket


----------



## ClubMan (8 Aug 2007)

Olly64 said:


> im a parent and get highly embarrassed when the kids kick off in public, i just cant imagine why anyone would even think of bringing them to a restaurant, its bad enough bringing them to a supermarket


No offence but it sounds like you have a problem so if you cannot deal with such normal childhood behaviour on the part of your kids.


----------



## Purple (8 Aug 2007)

ClubMan said:


> No offence but it sounds like you have a problem so if you cannot deal with such normal childhood behaviour on the part of your kids.



I have three kids and I would also find it embarrassing if they “kicked off” in a restaurant where other people were trying to enjoy a meal. If it was evening time and there were no other children there I would find it more embarrassing. It’s not that I have a problem with what is normal childhood behaviour per say but I do have a problem when said behaviour takes away from the enjoyment of those around me, especially in a grown up environment. 
I don’t consider that to be me having a problem, I consider it to be good manners.
There seems to be an undercurrent of inverted snobbery in some of your posts Clubman, do you have an issue with people choosing to spend their income in high end eateries?


----------



## ClubMan (8 Aug 2007)

Purple said:


> There seems to be an undercurrent of inverted snobbery in some of your posts Clubman, do you have an issue with people choosing to spend their income in high end eateries?


Huh!?  What on earth are you on about? I couldn't give a toss where people choose to spend their own hard (or otherwise) earned money and have never said or implied otherwise. 

Becoming "highly embarrassed" just because your kids play up a bit in public sounds irrational to me personally.


----------



## Dreamerb (8 Aug 2007)

Purple said:


> There seems to be an undercurrent of inverted snobbery in some of your posts Clubman, do you have an issue with people choosing to spend their income in high end eateries?


If this 





ClubMan said:


> Personally I woundn't be inclined to bring our 2 year old to a top notch restaurant but having read how much it might annoy some other people I would consider changing my mind.


is what you have in mind, I suspect that it's just a manifestation of the well known fact (and I mean this in the most respectful way!) that ClubMan is a severely contrary mildly misanthropic mischief maker. He would of course be poking and tickling ClubMan junior in order to elicit the loudest and most excited screaming possible in an exclusive establishment, and then equipping him with a plastic imitation light-sabre to whack the elegantly attired and sophisticated diners. 

And being _highly embarrassed_ on children acting up in public does sound a little unnecessary to me... assuming the parent is making a reasonable effort to restrain the behaviour, or, if practical and necessary, remove the child from a particular public environment (and a parent who has the grace to want their children not to make everyone miserable will presumably be doing those things), then even the most intolerantly childfree among us will limit our heavy sighs, eye rolling, and glares to a minimum. To, say, just a token disapproving sniff and some elaborate ignoring...


----------



## Jaid79 (8 Aug 2007)

moondance said:


> This is probably an awful thing to say and you'd know I don't have kids BUT if I was in a nice restaurant then I'd definitely be annoyed if there were kids crying or making a mess.
> 
> When I was at uni I worked in a restaurant part time and we used to hate seeing people with *kids coming purely because of the mess there would inevitably be to clear up afterwards*!


 
Sounds just like my little lad(he is just gone 1 what do you expect)

I would not change him for the world he magic

Jaid


----------



## Purple (8 Aug 2007)

Jaid79 said:


> I would not change him for the world he magic


 There must be some smell!


----------



## Jaid79 (8 Aug 2007)

ClubMan said:


> Huh!?  What on earth are you on about? I couldn't give a toss where people choose to spend their own hard (or otherwise) earned money and have never said or implied otherwise.
> 
> Becoming "highly embarrassed" just because your kids play up a bit in public sounds irrational to me personally.


 
personaly (you may not all agreed) I find it highly amusing and funny when the little fella start to play the drums with two spoons and a high chair. 

That said I do have the presence of mind not to let him carry on to much. 

Jaid


----------



## Jaid79 (8 Aug 2007)

Purple said:


> There must be some smell!


 
LOL


----------



## Jaid79 (8 Aug 2007)

Purple said:


> There must be some smell!


 
That his mums job


----------



## Purple (8 Aug 2007)

Jaid79 said:


> That his mums job


 Quite right.


----------



## RainyDay (8 Aug 2007)

Roly's in Dun Laoghaire welcome children and have high chairs if required. In general, while our little one has been eating out in restaurants since she was just weeks old, I wouldn't try bringing her out for posh nosh. We did bring her to Forde's in Wexford last year when we fancied a break from 'family restaurants', and both she and the staff behaved impeccably. We find that taking her for a little walk and look around between courses reduces chances of an explosion.


----------



## mell61 (9 Aug 2007)

Loving the discussion on here, I have to say...

My own spin on it is that you probably don't get a lot of opportunities to eat out on your own in the evening, so book a babysitter and enjoy the night.      
I would assume that a good restaurant would be able to cope with your child, and would probably put up the world best 'chicken nuggets and chips', why not just take the opportunity to enjoy the ambiance on your own.   
If you're like most parents of small kids I know, you probably haven't had a discussion over a meal for months (little jugs, big ears)...


----------



## Sherman (9 Aug 2007)

I ate in L'Ecrivain recently on a Saturday night and there was a table with about 12 adults and a baby of probably 12 months old in a buggy, so that's at least one top restaurant that accepts children. In fairness to the parents, the kid was extremely well behaved - you wouldn't know it was there. 

Having said that, I don't think it appropriate that babies would be brought to a top-class restaurant. I would object to some ignoramous talking loudly on his phone at a table beside me if I was spending €250 on a meal, just as much as I would object to a child kicking up a fuss - not the kid's fault, but in a top-class restaurant the price you pay buys you an expectation that you won't be annoyed by other diners.


----------



## homeowner (9 Aug 2007)

If it is before 9pm I would say maybe you could get away with it.  After 9pm I think its selfish to bring a small child with you.  Its way past bedtime and unfair to keep the little critter awake while so you can be out and have fun.

A child is for life not for fun!


----------



## Kendr (9 Aug 2007)

So, after all that, in response to the OPs 'little question', a top retaurant won't object if you bring a child. 
Great, now that's settled he can make his own mind up about bringing the kiddie with them for the night.


----------



## Yoltan (11 Aug 2007)

moondance said:


> This is probably an awful thing to say and you'd know I don't have kids BUT if I was in a nice restaurant then I'd definitely be annoyed if there were kids crying or making a mess.


 
Me too. I'd be furious!


----------



## Bronte (13 Aug 2007)

I see no problem with bringing a child with you to ANY restaurant as long as both the child (and the parents !) behave properly.  Not every child of 2 sleeps at 9.  Some need only a few hours sleep so I could see why you might want to bring the child with you, or you might just be on holiday etc.  My kids are able to sit at a table for up to two hours and they can drink water out of wine glasses as here in Belgium that's what they pour the water into, but occasionally it does require a lot of work to keep them well behaved.    If the child misbehaves the parent is expected to bring them outside and deal with them so as not to disturb other diners.  Personally though I'd rather have dinner in a swish restaurant with just my other half - more romantic


----------



## autumnleaf (16 Aug 2007)

Well, I was at the local Chinese ("middle-market" joint - not ultra-posh but not McDs either) with my other half for a romantic meal the other week. Family opposite with two lovely and well-behaved little girls, aged about 5 and 2. 2-year-old started griping a bit at the end of the meal but was soon distracted with cuddly toy. Didn't distract from the meal or atmosphere one bit, in fact the family was a joy to watch.

In many parts of the world it is entirely normal for family members of all ages to eat together.


----------



## aircobra19 (16 Aug 2007)

A meal takes a long time and most kids just won't have the attention span to stay still for that. So you'll have to rush your dinner., Where the fun in that. Pick somewhere like a nice pub or hotel bar that isn't formal where everyone parents and babies can relax. Some hotels are specially geared up to cater for babies. Its just more enjoyable to go to one of those. Its good to have some time away from baby too.


----------

